# Is this vaporizer any good??



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Take a peek at this link and let me know what you think about this vaporizer...the price seems to good to be true which usually means it is....

>>>hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-VAPORITE-HERB-Herbal-VAPORIZER-POWER-GRINDER_W0QQitemZ370262340110QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item56355af20e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

xx to tt


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

Nobody with an opinion on this vape? I might just hve to take the plunge and see if it is decent or a POS....


----------



## greenfriend (Sep 20, 2009)

does seem like its a good deal, but check their ebay rating.  Standard whip vapes brand new are usually $100+


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

Took my chances and just ordered one...will follow up with a review for anyone interested in maybe getting a good vape for a cheap price....


----------



## joseaf (Sep 21, 2009)

i look forward to you feedback.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

Let me know how it works out...even I could afford that price.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

wish someone with a vapor lived by me and we could compare ours side by side...that would be fun!! taste test!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

he has good feedback!  its less than I paid..I hope it works well. I was worried things would get broken during shipping but the feedback would probably show that.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 22, 2009)

i have one thats identical hamster only i got the dual whipped one. (two heating elements) i like it better than i do the ones that blow up them bags. one my friends has the one that blows up bags/ballons and until you get the hang of it and figure out that perfect temp per the bud then ya prolly gona end up burrnin a bunch and Bleagh!!!! dont burn the bud in the vape !  its so harsh and tastes funky too. jmo.  
  but i like these ones cuz ya have more control of how far ya bud is from the heat and can remove it at a blink of an eye etc... just more control over things i think.
  besides, 60$ aint bat for those on ebay considering you see em listed in head shops same exact ones for over 200$ in teh shops in my state anyway.
 plus ya get the free grinder too, NO?  taht tehre is a 20$ item at best too. an if ya dont like it i'd almost guarantee ya you'd find a buddy who will gladly give ya 75 for it used even. lol  
  i bought one while back when it was 50$ on ebay now its more. but a friend offered me 200$ even. so i took it lol and bought another one new and made 100 plus in pocket lol.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 22, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i have one thats identical hamster only i got the dual whipped one. (two heating elements) i like it better than i do the ones that blow up them bags. one my friends has the one that blows up bags/ballons and until you get the hang of it and figure out that perfect temp per the bud then ya prolly gona end up burrnin a bunch and Bleagh!!!! dont burn the bud in the vape ! its so harsh and tastes funky too. jmo.
> but i like these ones cuz ya have more control of how far ya bud is from the heat and can remove it at a blink of an eye etc... just more control over things i think.
> besides, 60$ aint bat for those on ebay considering you see em listed in head shops same exact ones for over 200$ in teh shops in my state anyway.
> plus ya get the free grinder too, NO? taht tehre is a 20$ item at best too. an if ya dont like it i'd almost guarantee ya you'd find a buddy who will gladly give ya 75 for it used even. lol
> i bought one while back when it was 50$ on ebay now its more. but a friend offered me 200$ even. so i took it lol and bought another one new and made 100 plus in pocket lol.


 
So, do you like the unit?


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 22, 2009)

For that cheap, I might have to try that one out! :fly:


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 22, 2009)

Does seem like a heck of a deal. I've been wanting a vaporizer for some time now. Let us know how you like this one.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 23, 2009)

ive boughten so many.. the hotbox is the best bang for the buck, if u got $300, get the v tower extreme. i have it and love it!


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 23, 2009)

my friend has that one. it works, u just have to stand it up sometimes for some reason.


----------



## Bradman818 (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont think that one would be any good. I have a vaporite but mine is a different version and completely diff.
But on that vape the weed goes into the whip and then the whip goes -45degrees to the heating unit and I think that would make it hard for the weed to stay in the whip. Bu that is just my opinion and I have never tried it.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 23, 2009)

bradman they give you a wooden stick w/ mine that you tamp the weed into the screen with...most of stays put.


----------



## TexRx (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought one similar to this a while back for about the same price and the heating element wasn't very good. It would pass on flavors to my herb. 
I since replaced it with a Vapor Brothers and am very pleased with it. It's got a high quality element. It's the most important part of a vape.

I would personally recommend sticking with a good brand when buying from ebay. (And that sometimes means less of a deal....)

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys and gals...It shld be here tomorrow or Friday at the latest... I will do a review when I get a chance to try it out...


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 23, 2009)

HL,

I ordered one of these last night, hoping the same as you, that its a good deal.  Looking forward to reading your review, cuz you'll probably get yours before I get mine.  Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Got the vape today... hve not used it yet so all I can do for now is comment on the condition it came in and the speedy shipping...it came brand new like advertised...packed well enough as everything was in good condition...came with a free metal grinder that is very nice and a membership card that I am assuming is for the 1 year warranty...will update after me and the wife hit some Russian Rocket Fuel with it a lil later....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 24, 2009)

Real interesting, Hamster!  What's all this grinder stuff, though? 



> FINALLY, We are also including a free aluminum brush with this grinder to clean it when necessary!
> This Revolutionary tool will make your grinder brand new again! An add-on to the herb grinder, this product is used to clean off any unwanted residue that has built up without damaging the grinder itself.
> You can even use this grinder brush as a pollen scraper to collect pollen in the fourth chamber of your grinder.
> This grinder brush can be used over and over again!
> ...




I never understood the logic of grinding up the trichs before smoking it in the first place?  Looking forward to your report


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Real interesting, Hamster!  What's all this grinder stuff, though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow they really are hyping the free aluminum brush...

I usually don't grind my bud unless i am rolling joints and that is not often at all...according to the you tube tutorial the grinding is essential in order to increase the surface area of the weed for the heating element....I will try it both ways and see if there is a difference...one thing I found already that kinda worries me is the vaporite site is very shady...none of the links work...


----------



## Dillan (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah they go on and on about that little brush and it just looks like a little flux brush you can get at home depot for 19 cents.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay too high to do a proper review but just want to say WOW....took a lil bit to get it dialed in but man when we hit the sweet spot we got rocked hard...the biggest thing is how improved the taste is...anyone into it for the taste might want to try a vape...

Better review to come when I come down...


----------



## joseaf (Sep 25, 2009)

Please provide a complete review. I want to place my order asap. if you find the unit worth the expense.

As for taste, I like that feature with my vaporgenie.  I sometimes use my heat gun on my bong to get a vapor high.

What temperture do you set your unit?


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay too high to do a proper review but just want to say WOW....took a lil bit to get it dialed in but man when we hit the sweet spot we got rocked hard...the biggest thing is how improved the taste is...anyone into it for the taste might want to try a vape...
> 
> Better review to come when I come down...


 
Glad to hear it at least worked.  Since you got your's yesterday, mine should come today.  Looking forward to a great weekend with it.  I'm hoping to hear you say that it ain't the greatest machine in the world, but we got our money's worth out of it.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it at least worked.  Since you got your's yesterday, mine should come today.  Looking forward to a great weekend with it.  I'm hoping to hear you say that it ain't the greatest machine in the world, but we got our money's worth out of it.



Well it ain't the greatest machine in the world but we *did *get our moneys worth...hell the metal magnetic grinder that comes with it is real sweet...

You are going to hve to experiment a bit with the heat setting to find the number that works best...I started out on the low side 275 and worked my way all the way up to 360...from what I hve read on these machines the digital temp readout is not actual temperature but more of a reference number...350 does not mean 350 degrees
Overall for the price it is worth it..especially if you hve been wanting to see what vaping is all about.. I am sure if you really like it you wld look into getting a better model down the line, but this does work fine..the directions that come with it suck..they are vague at best. I went on you tube and found a tutorial on how to use it...


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 25, 2009)

Words alone do not express how glad I am to hear ya say all that.  That's _exactly _what I was hoping you were gonna say.  I've watched a bunch of clips on YouTube about vaping in general, to try to decide whether to make the plunge into vaping, and this little jewel we bought seems like a good entry point.  

From what I've seen on YouTube, the machine we bought looks very similar to a Vapor Brothers.  I'm wondering if the ebay place we bought from has a shipment of Warez copies to get rid of quick, hence the great price?  Another thing I thought of is, reading the Vapor Brothers' info, it sounds like they just came out with a "new/improved" heating element, and maybe the ebay seller had some of the older/un-improved models that he was moving cheap to get rid of?  Whatever.  The world is an amazing place.

Now, all I gotta do is kill some time till the mailman comes today, and hope mine is with him.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Words alone do not express how glad I am to hear ya say all that.  That's _exactly _what I was hoping you were gonna say.  I've watched a bunch of clips on YouTube about vaping in general, to try to decide whether to make the plunge into vaping, and this little jewel we bought seems like a good entry point.
> 
> From what I've seen on YouTube, the machine we bought looks very similar to a Vapor Brothers.  I'm wondering if the ebay place we bought from has a shipment of Warez copies to get rid of quick, hence the great price?  Another thing I thought of is, reading the Vapor Brothers' info, it sounds like they just came out with a "new/improved" heating element, and maybe the ebay seller had some of the older/un-improved models that he was moving cheap to get rid of?  Whatever.  The world is an amazing place.
> 
> Now, all I gotta do is kill some time till the mailman comes today, and hope mine is with him.



When you get it today and hve tried it out please post back here with your thoughts and anything you might hve learned from playing with it...we can probably help each other out as far as getting this thing fine tuned and discovering what works best...then anyone else ordering one can use this thread for reference....Thanks


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll do that.  I'm just hoping the mailman scores for me today.  I'm gonna be seriously hard-to-get-along-with if he doesn't.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 25, 2009)

RATS!!!  No joy from the mailman today.  Stay tuned, we'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 25, 2009)

I am really glad you guys are posting your results here. I have tried to find information about the unit from eb, but everywhere I look, nothing but negative comments from people who never used the units.

If I had $300-$500 to spend on an expensive unit, I would.  I put my money into my grow area (I am so glad I did). I want to get a grow tent and a vaporizer next.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 26, 2009)

No joy from the post office, again.  Will try Monday.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> No joy from the post office, again.  Will try Monday.



Sorry Bro... I know how hard it sucks waiting for stuff to arrive...I am sure you will get it Monday...did they email you a tracking number? I tracked mine and it arrived the day after it hit the post office in my state...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

I cant open the link to see what you bought.  I got a vaporite last xmas.  It was $100 at the head shop near here.  It came with the whip and really bad directions.  It was in a wooden box and had a digital dial on it.  Also came with a wooden "tamper".  Looked like the squewer you get when you get meat on a stick at Chinese restruants.
I like mine okay.  Just dont get it going much.
Glad to hear you like it Mr. Von Lewis.
Sorry I missed this thread till now.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I cant open the link to see what you bought.  I got a vaporite last xmas.  It was $100 at the head shop near here.  It came with the whip and really bad directions.  It was in a wooden box and had a digital dial on it.  Also came with a wooden "tamper".  Looked like the squewer you get when you get meat on a stick at Chinese restruants.
> I like mine okay.  Just dont get it going much.
> Glad to hear you like it Mr. Von Lewis.
> Sorry I missed this thread till now.



Hey tc..that's the same one I got...It works well and I know this is healthier but I do miss my bong....


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, they emailed me a tracking number.  When I click on that, I get information that says something to the effect of "The Post Office has been electronically notified that this package will be shipped, but the PO has not actually received the package yet, please check back later."  Now on the one hand, that status has not changed in the last 3 days, and that would normally be grounds for me to be getting radical with the shipper.  On the other hand, I've seen that same scenario with other packages I've got thru the post office, and I usually get the package before the webpage updates itself.  Another factor I have to consider is, we have a regional postal facility out at the airport that distributes the mail to the local post offices, and they have a notorious reputation for dogging the mail.  They've actually had senate investigating teams come to inspect, and they've found sacks of mail hidden in the janitor's closet.  I rather suspect that the delay is in the post office rather than the shipper screwing up the order.  So, I'll just patiently (HA!!!) wait until Monday.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

Post office sucks at tracking...that's one of the main reasons people use UPS...it's the reason I hve job security.... 
Although anybody that thinks the life of a UPS driver is fun is sadly mistaken... I hate my job 95 % of the time...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2009)

What can brown do for you...????

Do you have the brown shorts too Hamster?  

Hahaha, glad you're enjoying the vape.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What can brown do for you...????
> 
> Do you have the brown shorts too Hamster?
> 
> Hahaha, glad you're enjoying the vape.



lol...yes SM...I hve the brown shorts...just about time to put them away till next spring though..it's gettin mighty cold in the mornings and chilly in the early evenings when i punch out...


----------



## joseaf (Sep 26, 2009)

So Hamster, will you hit the vaporizer tonight or the bong?  I have the VaporGenie, but like you, I like to pull on the bong or maybe a joint every now and then. 

Tell us more about your new unit.  How long before it reach the temp?  How many pulls do you get on each dose?


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, finally got my vape in the mail today.  I gotta say right up front, that this is the first vaporizer I've ever seen or used.  So, I got nuttin' to compare it against.

When I picked it up at the P.O., I checked the shipping label, and it was shipped on the 23rd.  So, the extra mail time was the post office, and not the seller.  These guys do have speedy shipping, just like they promise.  Out of the box, it was complete, undamaged, packed well, and everything they advertised was perfectly in place.  A word about the grinder and brush they included as freebies:  The brush was a metal-bristled tool, like you'd want to clean out a grinder.  The grinder was prepared to grind.  Nothing earth-shattering about the two, like the hype on the seller's page implied.   

The instructions that came with it were, indeed, useless.  Talking all about aroma-therapy, and nothing about "smoking" dope.  I had watched enough clips on YouTube about vaping, that I knew how to proceed.  I turned the heat all the way up to max, and let it sit about 5 minutes, to burn off any "shipping oils", etc, that they say may be on the element.  A horrible smell, like a soldering iron came off the element right away, and lasted a minute or two.  After that it just had a very faint "hot metal" smell.  That's probably not a good thing, and this heating element may be the downfall in the whole thing.  Hopefully its made of ceramic and not metal.  I have a lazer heat gun, and I checked the temps in several places around the element, and could not get very high readings anywhere on the outside.  Temps in the range of 280-290F was the most I read, when the indicator light went out, and the dial was set to 560.  I guess the inside of the element must be where all the heat is.  I turned it down to read 360 on the readout, and waited about 3 minutes.  Loaded the bowl up with a very light hit (don't wanna waste too much primo weed experimenting) put the Whip on the element and watched.  The end of the whip, that slides over the end of the heating element is the ground-glass fitting.  That makes this a "hands free" device, and I don't recall that that was mentioned in the ebay add.  

So, I'm sitting here watching the weed in the bowl and the temp reading saying 360.  Nothing happened.  I thought maybe some visable wisps of vapor would start appearing, but I didn't see anything.  I thought the color of the weed might start turning a tan color, but didn't see anything like that at all.  I tried taking a couple of different hits or 'draws' off the mouthpiece, some slow and easy, some long and strong.  I noticed a long, steady, medium kinda draw brought enough vapor that I could just faintly see it when I exhaled.  So, I tried turning the temp of the unit up, and I think I was in the 450 area on the read-out.  I let the thing set for about a minute, and tried drawing again.  Got more visable vapor at that temp with a kinda light steady draw.  So, I'm guessing that the weed, sitting in the bowl, on the element won't get hot by itself.  Ya gotta draw the hot air off the element, into the bowl, to actaully vape the weed.  

I only had enough weed in the bowl, that if it was in a pipe would be about 2 good hits.  I took many draws off the vape, but have no idea if I was vaping the weed or not.  Probably 8-9 good draws.  I noticed that the weed was turning a very dark brown right in the center, so I'm guessing I was using too high a temp and/or drawing too hard.  Best first-use guess is: 360 is not hot enough, and 450 is too hot.  Might be somewhere in between, huh?  The taste of the weed was very different.  My weed (bagseed) is apparantly lemon/shunk, and the taste was a kinda mild variation of that, with just a hint of popcorn taste added in.  Interesting.  

I think I did the weed about 20 mintues ago, I think, and I'm pretty baked right now.  Typing and spelling is pretty difficult.  After the first use, my conclusion is the machine does exactly what its advertised to do, and does it well.  I feel like it was well worth the $59.99, not being able to compare it to any other machine.  I feel like I got exactly what I was expecting for the price, and I'm happy with it.  My only complaint would be the lack of instructions.  If it weren't for having seen YouTube clips, I would have never figured it out.  As far as finding the right temp/draw combinations, I think YouTube will get ya in the right area, and experimentation will dial it in for ya.  I don't think it would be possible to put that in writing anyway.  Each person will just have to fiddle with it, to get it where they want it.  

I guess it is not necessary to have actual visable vapor to be getting effect off the weed?  My next test will probably be to try a lower temp and a few draws, and then wait and see if I'm getting baked before I get visable vapor.     

I also saw on YouTube that you can save the residue out of the bowl, and use it it cooking, and there's enough goodness left to make it worthwhile.  Anyone have any experience with that aspect?

I'm feeling very good right now, and have this incredible craving for some nuked hot dogs.  More ramblings later.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I am interested in the next report at the lower temp.  I wonder, if when you see the light vapor, if this is a good hit.  I wonder if by using a bong or joint, we expect to see the same thick smoke/vapor from the vaporizer.  It would stand to think that the vapor would be a lighter white than in a bong.

Rest a little and try it again later.

I use the VaporGenie when I travel and I love the hit because I sleep like a log.  I get 2 to 3 hits from the unit and the vapor is very light compared to a bong hit.  Also, it doesn't smell like a joint/blount.

The hit from my VaporGenie is on the level of my bong.  The big difference, I don't have that heavy feelling I get from the bong smoke.

*Question: Do you feel the heat of the vapor?*  With the VaporGenie, I determine when to stop when I feel the heat in my mouth.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel for you Mr.vonHampster.....if you got me for a customer.....delivery up my road is hazardous duty.

Got my vape out, and gonna hit it whilst I trim today.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

no you should see a mist...when I smoke mine I see a mist coming out when I exhale  if it is hitting well. Mine doesnt say temps. I usualyl keep the dial at about the 2 o clock point. I load the glass about a 1/3 full packed in. I still prefer my pipe. the vapor is fun tho.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

Just read the last of these posts.....
yep, you dont get to "see" any vapor, if you "see" the vapor it is smoke.  Turn it down a tad, and burned popcorn taste also indicates to high a temp.
Getting mine out now......Vape Club where are You?


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> So Hamster, will you hit the vaporizer tonight or the bong?  I have the VaporGenie, but like you, I like to pull on the bong or maybe a joint every now and then.
> 
> Tell us more about your new unit.  How long before it reach the temp?  How many pulls do you get on each dose?



I hve been using the vape every night and it works well...Last night I was missing my bong a bit so I packed up a bowl and fired up and was rewarded with a serious coughing fit....  It was then that I no longer missed my bong as much...there is no coughing fits with the vape and the taste of the bud is awesome...the only thing I really miss about my bong was the whole ritual that I hve with packing the bowl and firing up the lighter etc...I think after using the vape for a while though I will hve a ritual in place for it and then the bong will be almost obsolete for me...it takes a cpl minutes for it to reach the desired temp and me and the wife get like 4 pulls each off a small amount of bud...


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> *Question: Do you feel the heat of the vapor?*  With the VaporGenie, I determine when to stop when I feel the heat in my mouth.



I don't really feel any heat with the vape but I do get the sensation of my tongue being coated with the taste of the bud....taste is very much improved using the vape over the bong...


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I feel for you Mr.vonHampster.....if you got me for a customer.....delivery up my road is hazardous duty.
> 
> Got my vape out, and gonna hit it whilst I trim today.



Hey tc.... I hve plenty of customers like that...sometimes I hve to drive a half mile into the woods to get to peoples houses...


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Getting mine out now......Vape Club where are You?



I was just wondering today if I hve to resign from the BHC now that I am vaporizing instead??? I hope not....


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey hamster sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I have the same vap. I paid $40 including shipping. They work! Not many extra features, but who cares. When mine arrived, I wasn't in a hurry to break it in. My sons were home from college over christmas, and they took it and smoked out of it before I did,LOL. I still use my bong as well, but I will always be a joint man first.


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Hey hamster sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I have the same vap. I paid $40 including shipping. They work! Not many extra features, but who cares. When mine arrived, I wasn't in a hurry to break it in. My sons were home from college over christmas, and they took it and smoked out of it before I did,LOL. I still use my bong as well, but I will always be a joint man first.



Yeah I am sure I will miss my bong every now and then... till I pull it out and cough up a lung again...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

you dont have any nice pipes or bubblers ham?


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> you dont have any nice pipes or bubblers ham?



I hve a monster water bong with the twisted Ice Catcher neck and I hve a medium sized water bong with the gel in the neck that gets super cold when you put the bong in the freezer for 20 minutes or so...and also a one hit pipe...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

ahh you need a nice glass pipe with a big bowl..thats my favorite way to smoke...


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, Round two.  First of all, I gotta say that I got ripped pretty good off the first round.  My guess would be that either the goodie-content in the vapor is a lot stronger than from smoked weed, or else all the draws that I didn't think I was getting anything from, I indeed was getting something.

Round two I set the temp around 360 again to start out.  Let the amber light go out, and the wife and I both tried a couple different draws.  Neither one of us could taste anything.  I upped the temp to 380, gave it a minute, and we both tried again.  This time, we were getting just very faint bits of visable vapor, and even the clear air (no visable vapor) had a nice taste to it.  I'm pretty sure we were getting some good stuff, even though we could see no visable vapor.  We both took 3-4 draws, and we're both feeling pretty good.  The weed in the bowl only turned a nice shade of tan this time, instead of dark brown, so I'm thinking that temp might be about right.  About 20% of the weed turned tan, right in the center, and the rest was still the same green color that it went in as.  I'm assuming that part of the weed still has a lot of goodness in it yet, and I saved it to load the bowl again next time.  The amount that turned tan was about the amount what I'd get one good hit from in a pipe.  If thats the case, and we both got nicely high off that amount, then I'd conclude that the vape uses a lot less weed than smoking.

The taste remains interesting.  I can definitely taste the strong lemon taste and a seperate strong skunk taste, similar to smoking.  On top of that is a very subtle hint of freshly popped popcorn.  The wife says she can detect pine-cone-in-the-campfire overtones.  The interesting thing is, its all in the taste.  There is no aroma at all in the room air.  At least I don't think there is. I had her blow a lung-full in my face, and I couldn't detect any aroma in the air at all.


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

wmmeyer be careful if you smoke the residue...me and the wife tried this and it was horrid tasting and made us hack a lung up...and I feel like we get much higher off much less with the vape...I am very happy with the purchase...


----------



## joseaf (Sep 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I am sure I will miss my bong every now and then... till I pull it out and cough up a lung again...


 
I saw a video on YouTube where the guy attached his vaporizer to his bong.  I like my bong and use it a lot when home, but I have to agree that using the vapor involves a lot less coughing , but the bong depends on the strain.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 29, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> wmmeyer be careful if you smoke the residue...me and the wife tried this and it was horrid tasting and made us hack a lung up...and I feel like we get much higher off much less with the vape...I am very happy with the purchase...


 
It seems to take more weed just to fill the bowl to a workable level than what we're gonna use in one setting.  I've noticed that the weed right in the center of the bowl is turning brown, but the stuff around the edges of the bowl is staying fresh and green-looking.  I don't want to leave the bowl loaded between toking sessions, cuz I don't want the weed to get knocked out and scattered all over the place.  So, what I'm trying is to dig the browned weed out into a separate container to try in cooking.  The green-looking stuff I'm using to re-load the bowl.  It seems to be working OK so far, and we didn't get any harshness from using the same weed over again last night.  If it works out OK, then we'll be using a small fraction of the amount of weed to vape, AND using the brown stuff in cooking and still getting some kick out of it.  

I think I understand from YouTube clips, that ya could load the bowl pretty good, leave the machine turned on, and the whip attached, and let it sit for awhile.  It will only vape the weed when ya draw thru it, and letting it sit won't use up any weed.  Can anyone clarify that for me?  I hope that's the case, cuz we could have one nice long Saturday afternoon session that way, and still use only a fraction of the weed to do it.  I've noticed I get kinda messy, reloading the pipe/bong after the first couple hits.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have use my bong with my heat gun from my workshop.  Holy Cow, the hit is smooth.  I do this method from time to time.  I really like the white rhino with the vaporizer.  I hope to get my hands on some Bubble gum or Lemon Haze.

The one big advantage of the vaporizer is you a lot less week to get high.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought one of the first ones of that kind, back when it didn't have the digital readout. It's primitive, but it smacks me onto the floor every time I use it.

According to Ed Rosenthal, in "Ask Ed":

_"Marijuana produces THCA, an acid with the carboxylic group (COOH) attached. In its acid form, THC is not very active. It is only when the carboxyl group is removed that THC becomes psychoactive. When marijuana is smoked, the THC behind the hot spot is vaporized as the hot air from the burn is drawn through the joint or pipe bowl to the unburned material. The liquid THC and other cannabinoids have a boiling point of between 180-200? C (355-392? F). Before they turn gaseous, at around 106? C (220? F), the carboxyl group is released from the molecule as carbon dioxide and water vapor."_

_So if you set your vaporizer to the setting that reaches as close to possible to 392F, you'll ensure decarboxylization and maximize the high from each toke._

_It's gonna cause the weed to get brown, but it won't burn unless it reaches 451F. I can only set mine to the highest setting and I have no idea what temperature it actually is, but it browns the weed and I GET WASTED on much less weed than if burning is used._

_The taste is WAY different, but not bad. It could have a slight taste of dog crap and if it got me that high, I'd still smoke it. hehe_


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 29, 2009)

> _So if you set your vaporizer to the setting that reaches as close to possible to 392F, you'll ensure decarboxylization and maximize the high from each toke._


 
I'm having a hard time figuring out the temps involved in this machine.  I'm guessing the digital readout is only a reference number and not an accurate temp.  I used my laser temp gun to take readings all over the element, and can't get anything close to what the readout says.  At a setting of 460F, I get the weed in the center of the bowl, right where the air comes off the element turning a dark brown.  At a setting of 390F, I get the same effect, but only a light tan coloring of the weed.  

When you're drawing on your machine, StoneyBud, would you say yours is closer to a dark brown or a light tan?  I'm thinking I could go a little hotter than the tan color and get a better high.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 29, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time figuring out the temps involved in this machine. I'm guessing the digital readout is only a reference number and not an accurate temp. I used my laser temp gun to take readings all over the element, and can't get anything close to what the readout says. At a setting of 460F, I get the weed in the center of the bowl, right where the air comes off the element turning a dark brown. At a setting of 390F, I get the same effect, but only a light tan coloring of the weed.
> 
> When you're drawing on your machine, StoneyBud, would you say yours is closer to a dark brown or a light tan? I'm thinking I could go a little hotter than the tan color and get a better high.


A light tan. Anything beyond that and you're just smoking the material itself. Nothing is left in it.

Here's a way to prove it.

Smoke some that leaves the material light tan. Set the smoked material aside. The next day when you're not high at all, smoke a couple of regular bowls of the used stuff. It will taste nasty, but prove my point. You won't get any high from it. The thc is gone. Vaporized into your lungs.

Setting it higher won't do anything for you, but try what I said to make sure.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 29, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> A light tan. Anything beyond that and you're just smoking the material itself. Nothing is left in it.


 
OK, I feel smarter already.  I'm getting a light tan color at about 380-390 on the readout, which is only a little higher than the recommended setting of 360.  I'll have to try it at 360 one more time, but I don't think I was getting any discoloring at that temp.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2009)

I hve been setting it at 350 now and the leftover bud is a very light brown..almost like all the color was sucked out of it... i think this is the sweet spot for my vape...


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> OK, I feel smarter already.  I'm getting a light tan color at about 380-390 on the readout, which is only a little higher than the recommended setting of 360.  I'll have to try it at 360 one more time, but I don't think I was getting any discoloring at that temp.



When you go with the lower temp it takes a little longer for the weed to vaporize....


----------



## joseaf (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn, after reading this thread I will order my unit once I return from my business trip.

I will have to figure out how to interface it with my bong, since I just like using the thing to see the mist and bubbles.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 30, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> Damn, after reading this thread I will order my unit once I return from my business trip.
> 
> I will have to figure out how to interface it with my bong, since I just like using the thing to see the mist and bubbles.


 
At these lower temps I've been trying, there is very, very little visable vapor.  The hit is only just barely warm in my mouth, and is very smooth, as far as harshness goes.  You'll still have the bubbles, but other than the pure esthetics, your bong is obsolete   .  Just kidding, hope ya have good luck and enjoy your's, when ya get it.


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 30, 2009)

I keep mine set at 315F because when I first got it, it was recommended to keep it at about 290F, so I think I'm using it too low though I do notice when the temp fluctuates on the higher side (360F) it starts burning and i get smoke instead.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 30, 2009)

midnight_toker said:
			
		

> I keep mine set at 315F because when I first got it, it was recommended to keep it at about 290F, so I think I'm using it too low though I do notice when the temp fluctuates on the higher side (360F) it starts burning and i get smoke instead.


 
On mine at 360, I just barely get tan.  I have to go up to about 460 to get any smoke, and then its pretty faint.


----------



## Locked (Sep 30, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> On mine at 360, I just barely get tan.  I have to go up to about 460 to get any smoke, and then its pretty faint.



Yeah that number on there is subjective to the machine you are using I think...360 for me now burns the bud...I am now using 320/330...
I wonder if as the machine ages if the number changes?? I know the number does not mean actual temp....either way I don't care...this was like the best 60 bucks I hve spent in a long time...me and the wife use barely any bud in it and we get ripped out of our faces...


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 30, 2009)

> ...this was like the best 60 bucks I hve spent in a long time...


 
The bottom line.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 9, 2010)

I finally placed my order on a famous website for a digital vaporizer for $43.  I had plan to order a da budda or ssv.  If this unit doesn't workout I will order the ssv.


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

joseaf said:
			
		

> I finally placed my order on a famous website for a digital vaporizer for $43.  I had plan to order a da budda or ssv.  If this unit doesn't workout I will order the ssv.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/500/thumbs/NP100-005.jpg?4039



That is basically the same as mine...works well...nothing too fancy


----------



## joseaf (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool. According to USPS, the item has arrived. I am currently out of town, so I will pick it up Monday and give a report Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 11, 2010)

My personal review: I ordered a $42.99 Vaporite Vaporizer on last Wednesday.  I picked it up from the post office today Monday, it actually arrived Saturday.  I ran it at maximum temp for 30 mins.  It smoked a little . I got home at 7 and start with some good stuff from my brother.

Temp 200: Didi feel anything
Temp 250: Slight taste
Temp 300: more taste with stronger pull
Temp 318: Bingo!!!

I loaded it with about .5g.  DAMN DAMN DAMN.  Sweet herb!!!  Total body nub. RELAX.
4th pull: Easy on the mind. Today has pass and I am at ease.
6th pull: a slight smokey taste

Reload: Less than .8g.  A fresh minty taste.  Food taste different.
I am still pulling every now and then. Maybe up to 7 pulls.

I increase temp to 380.  A woody acid taste. Turn back to 318.

I am so high.  I recommend.  The taste is wonderful. No smell of maj smoke.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2010)

joseaf said:
			
		

> My personal review: I ordered a $42.99 Vaporite Vaporizer on last Wednesday.  I picked it up from the post office today Monday, it actually arrived Saturday.  I ran it at maximum temp for 30 mins.  It smoked a little . I got home at 7 and start with some good stuff from my brother.
> 
> Temp 200: Didi feel anything
> Temp 250: Slight taste
> ...



Bro I am very happy to hear you love your vape....I love mine too....and i paid the price of a bong for it...I will eventually step up to a Da Buddha....I hve heard way to many great things about it to not try it out...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the Digital Extreme. My Perfect temp is 337f. I like the whip but I love the bag... I fill it up,set back and get toasted.:hubba: I can see a very very faint vapor in the bag,,thats when it taste the best .
The Extreme is an awsome Vap. Cost me 280.00. Well worth it.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, after 6 hours of sleep and down from my buzz, I look forward to another session this evening with a different herb, White Rhino.

I have ask for Da Budda vaporizier with bong attachment for my birthday.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 22, 2010)

Today I got my 18mm 2pc whip and I am very happy with this purchase.  I tried it about <.2g of good mj.  I set the temp dial at 322 as I did with the whip that came with the unit.

Results:  I will have to reduce the temp to maybe 318.  I will load it next time with about .3g of MJ.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2010)

joseaf said:
			
		

> Today I got my 18mm 2pc whip and I am very happy with this purchase.  I tried it about <.2g of good mj.  I set the temp dial at 322 as I did with the whip that came with the unit.
> 
> Results:  I will have to reduce the temp to maybe 318.  I will load it next time with about .3g of MJ.



Can you post up a pic of this whip? Does it attach from the vape to a water bong? I am interested in getting the attachment that lets you run the vape through a bong...


----------

